# model 2204



## 77lakepine (Aug 28, 2011)

Hard starting when cold, once started, starts right back up and runs fine. Anyone have any advice about the cold hard start? I,m a newbie to the forum and it seems like everyone tries to help one another. It is greatly appreciated on this end. K


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Cold as in what temperature outside? Does it have glow plugs or an intake heater?


----------



## 77lakepine (Aug 28, 2011)

*lb 2204 hard cold start*

It has glow plugs. Not getting very cold through the nights "yet" but being on Lake Michigan I know its coming. The tractor will be stored inside a non heated garage. Thnx, K

outside temp overnite about 55


----------

